# Irish: website for pronunciation



## Jocaste

Hi you all,

I seek oral help on the pronunciation of Irish and am looking for a website similar to the _Acapela Text to Speech Demo_ one but for the Irish language.

Thanks to anyone who will contribute


----------



## L'irlandais

BBC Northern Ireland has good *Irish language *learning resources.  I'm not at all familiar with _Acapela_, but if you google something like : _Gaelic "Text to Speech" _ you may find an equivelent.


----------



## Tegs

The only Irish text-to-speech I'm aware of is the beta version of the Abair project - http://www.abair.tcd.ie/index.php

It does Gaoth Dobhair Irish only.


----------



## Jocaste

Go raibh maith agaibh.


----------



## Tegs

Níl a bhuíochas ort


----------



## TobyAshworth

You could try forvo.com, where over 5,000 Irish words have been pronounced. You can also see where the speaker is from. 

It's a fantastic resource, with many words in many languages (bizarrely though, there are more words pronounced in Tatar than in Spanish...)


----------



## Roel~

TobyAshworth said:


> You could try forvo.com, where over 5,000 Irish words have been pronounced. You can also see where the speaker is from.
> 
> It's a fantastic resource, with many words in many languages (bizarrely though, there are more words pronounced in Tatar than in Spanish...)



It's just an idea but this could be because 1. There is an individual who is nationalistic and added a lot of Tatar vocabulary to make his country and language more known and learned. 2. The Tatar gouvernment supports using Tatar more and asked people to add Tatar prononcation to Forvo.com.

There could be other reasons too though but I think that the first one might be most likely.

Here is a link to the Forvo page to learn pronouncing Irish, have fun:

http://www.forvo.com/languages/ga/


----------



## verona04

The abair.com site mentioned above has been expanded and now includes the Ulster, Connaught, and Cork pronunciations of the words.


----------



## Jashn

The Teanglann dictionary usually has pronunciation of words in Ulster, Connaught, and Munster dialects, too.


----------



## Cork Irish

What about the fuaimeanna site, which has native speakers from three dialects pronouncing all possible phonemes in irish?


----------

